# ** GruvenParts.com Adjustable Rear Control Arms and Swaybar End Links for TT **



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These parts are in stock, ready to ship ASAP ! :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*BACK IN STOCK !! * ... finally!

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup:


----------



## ed7911 (Jun 20, 2006)

Your Web site is down, what is the price?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Ed, it seems to be working on our end. Perhaps try clearing internet cookies/history and verify you do have internet connection and try again. Or just call me ... :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We also now have the billet R32/TT oil dipsticks. I will have pictures coming soon. Nice to ditch the orange plastic  

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice day to call in sick and work on your car 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for some of the best control arms in the business. Thanks for all the orders on these guys, please keep em coming! :beer: 

 
* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms* 

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

GruvenParts.com 

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump the best control arms in the business. :beer::beer: :thumbup:


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything is in stock ready to ship 

www.GruvenParts.com

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes all orders have shipped. Please let us know if you havent received a tracking #. 

We have a BOATLOAD of control arms in stock and more coming, so I dont think we'll be out anytime soon. 

I think I lost 10 lbs assembling these things in a 110 degree warehouse :laugh::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please make sure to like us out on Facebook 

--

http://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts

--

Its a great way to keep up with all that we are developing, and request more items to be developed




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*These are in stock, ready to ship asap!*

Please click on the picture to order.



* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality greaseable heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 OEM Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket*

TT / R32 Headlight Leveling Adapter Bracket 

Our headlight leveling adapter bracket is neoprene covered and comes with a rubber backing plate to securely attach the OEM headlight leveling arm to the GruvenParts.com adjustable rear control arms. The bracket is fully isolated from vibration and scratches and protects the beautiful powder coated finish on our adjustable rear control arms. Includes U bracket, nuts, and rubber backing plate - ALL hardware needed to quickly and simply attach your OEM headlight leveling arm. May require slight trimming of the neoprene wrap over the U-bolt with a sharp blade. 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant equipped with a headlight leveling system and the GruvenParts.com rear adjustable control arms.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK4 1.8T Golf/Jetta, TT Dipstick Funnel*


GruvenParts.com is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace OEM part number 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R) for the Audi TT MKI 1.8T, and VW MKIV 1.8T Golf and Jetta. 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max.

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our *1.8T Billet Dipstick Funnels* and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B)

This billet dipstick/funnel combo replaces OEM part number 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R) dipstick and OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) funnel and fits the following vehicles :

Audi TT - MK1 w/1.8T engine

VW Golf, Jetta, and New Beetle - MKIV 1.8T w/1.8T engine


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for the best control arms $ can buy  

:thumbup: 





GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for adjustable control arms ! :thumbup:


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer:


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm about to buy a full set but really would like some clarity on the different endlinks. 

Why wouldn't I want spherical ends? Is it because it's rougher? 

As for the servicable poly ends, how often would these need to be regreased? And what is the typical milage life of these bushings. 

Also what is the warrantee? 

These are very expensive relative to other cars that need these types of arms, so I just don't want to have to replace again anytime soon.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply here, you can always get us faster via phone or email (below).

The spherical ends offer a true zero deflection joint. This will provide the maximum handling, with very crisp turn. On the downside, they will ride rougher, since there is no damping in the joint. If you drive the car over very rough surfaces, they will wear faster. The spherical ends come with preinstalled dust boots which mate over preinstalled press fit bushings. The heim itself is PTFE lined as requires no maintenance. 

The poly ends are a good sacrifice if you arent looking for the zero deflection joint. They utilize Energy Suspension polyurethane bushings with specially formulated grease. They come fully assembled with the forged high strength steel poly end bodies. The end bodies contain a zirc fitting for subsequent grease, which needs to occur about at each oil change. The zirc fittings on these joints are threaded in (not pressed in), and the entire body is FORGED, not just a threaded rod welded onto a shell. 

The warranty on these products is 1 year.

Please let me know if there are any other questions.







20v GTI Guy said:


> I'm about to buy a full set but really would like some clarity on the different endlinks.
> 
> Why wouldn't I want spherical ends? Is it because it's rougher?
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for existing and future Gruven Billet !

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock, ready to ship TODAY !! 





GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Post Christmas bump :laugh:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MK4 1.8T Golf/Jetta, TT Dipstick Funnel*


GruvenParts.com is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace OEM part number 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R) for the Audi TT MKI 1.8T, and VW MKIV 1.8T Golf and Jetta. 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max.

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our *1.8T Billet Dipstick Funnels* and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B)

This billet dipstick/funnel combo replaces OEM part number 06A-115-611Q (06A115611Q) and 06B-115-611R (06B115611R) dipstick and OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) funnel and fits the following vehicles :

Audi TT - MK1 w/1.8T engine

VW Golf, Jetta, and New Beetle - MKIV 1.8T w/1.8T engine


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for the best products for your ride 


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). Please note the offset distance (from charger side of pulley to the centerline of the 1st rib = 0.650”). Rib spacing is 0.140” center to center (for K style serpentine belts). The overall width from end to end = 1.640”.

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt not included). Please calculate your maximum impeller RPM to ensure you do not overdrive the supercharger at high RPMs. This product may void any Vortech factory warranties.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *These are in stock, ready to ship asap!*
> 
> Please click on the picture to order.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock, ready to ship asap 





GruvenParts.com said:


> * TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*
> 
> Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com is proud to release these billet intake drive unit links for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with the variable intake manifolds!* 


* VW/Audi VR6 Billet Intake Links ! *

Our billet drive links replaces the plastic drive unit linkage which extends from the actuator up to the intake rod highlighted with the YELLOW arrow in this picture :










If you have been around VR6’s that long, you already know the OEM part is made from plastic and becomes very brittle in the engine heat. Of course VW/Audi will not sell you *JUST* this part, you would have to buy a whole new drive unit for big bucks and get a bunch of stuff you don’t need. Even if you did buy the expensive OEM part, it would be PLASTIC and would quickly break again.

GruvenParts.com builds these the way VW should have: from a solid chunk of 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum on a 4 axis CNC. Ours come with a Delrin insert installed in the specially machined socket to precisely mate with the ball on the intake rod. This provides excellent lubrication and unmatched strength. 

To install this part, unbolt the actuator from the engine and gently pry apart the 2 mating actuator halves (they are snap fit together). Once apart, simply remove the plastic OEM link and replace with our billet aluminum version. Snap the 2 halves back together and reinstall on the engine. 

This billet VR6 drive linkage makes a great upgrade when installing our :



*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

and our


* Billet Intake Manifold Drive Unit Linkage! *

You guys asked us for it and we listened. Another great billet replacement part to rid your VW/Audi of the weak plastic parts!

Applications:
2.8L 12 V VR6 ENGINE - with AFP Engine Code (99-02 Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 071-133-759D (071133759D) on OEM VW rod p/n 021-133-653 (021133653)

2.8L 24 V VR6 ENGINE - BDF Engine Code (02 - present Golf/Jetta VR6) to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759 (022133759) on OEM VW rod p/n 022-133-653 (022133653)

3.2L 24V VR6 Engines - 04 R32, 3.2 Touareg, 3.2 Eos, 3.2 A3, 3.2 TT to replace the drive unit linkage p/n 022-133-759A (022133759A) on rod p/n 022-133-653B (022133653B)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All orders have shipped, its all in stock 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup:

Billet betta than plastic 

:laugh:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *GruvenParts.com is proud to release these billet intake drive unit links for ALL VW/Audi VR6 engines with the variable intake manifolds!*
> 
> 
> * VW/Audi VR6 Billet Intake Links ! *
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!* 

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! * 

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes 

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling! 

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY* 

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* Part is sold in machined finish but can be anodized in any color ! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce this pre-release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting will be supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports will be sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. 

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING PRE-ORDER STATUS** *
Please click here for all info : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...com-1.8T-Billet-4Y-Thread-Post-if-interested-!


----------

